# How good is my ford probe?



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I got stuck in the grass at my house. It is a little muddy, but I am sure my parents vw jetta would do fine. 

I think my front tires need replaced cause its front wheel drive, and its not getting enough tracktion to go up a little hill.

I just bought it, and already have about 20+ hours put into it. Not to mention working full time, and hanging out with friends, and I just got the car monday last week.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Well I'm not really sure what you are asking, but I have never seen bad tires cause a car not to go up a hill. (I have been in/driven cars with tires that are almost flat).


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Not sure what I meant, but I think I meant the car weighs more then a VW so it got stuck really easy in the grass. 

I wish my parents had a bigger driveway.


----------



## vnestohr (Feb 27, 2009)

amdfanboy said:


> I got stuck in the grass at my house. It is a little muddy, but I am sure my parents vw jetta would do fine.
> 
> I think my front tires need replaced cause its front wheel drive, and its not getting enough tracktion to go up a little hill.
> 
> I just bought it, and already have about 20+ hours put into it. Not to mention working full time, and hanging out with friends, and I just got the car monday last week.



If you can, try backing up the hill.


----------

